# What did I just catch?



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Hard to say. Stretch it out, add a measuring tape or dollar bill for sizing, and find a better camera?
Might be a "ground squirrel"?

DM


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

DangerMouse said:


> Might be a "ground squirrel"? DM


Yes Dave; a.k.a. chipmunk, a.k.a. Alllviiiiin!


----------



## antlerdancer (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks to Me like You got yourself one of them FLYIN SQUIRRELS:laughing: They have a flat-like tail and almost a webbing from front legs to rear.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh NO!!! Say it ain't so!!! 

HEY BULLWINKLE, SOMEONE KILLED YOUR LITTLE BUDDY! :laughing:



...now you're in trouble....

DM


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Rocky: Hey Bullwinkle, we're in real trouble now!
Bullwinkle: Oh good, Rocky! I hate that artificial kind!


----------



## liquidvw (Jun 8, 2009)

antlerdancer said:


> Looks to Me like You got yourself one of them FLYIN SQUIRRELS:laughing: They have a flat-like tail and almost a webbing from front legs to rear.


Thank you. I just googled a picture of a flying squirrel and it does look like that. Also the tail was flat. I've lived in NJ for a long time and have never seen one of these. First time for everything. Now I need to figure out how the little bastard got in. 

Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

You better hope Bullwinkle doesn't come looking for him! He can be very destructive. There's nothing worse than a Bullwinkle in a china shop. Or your livingroom for that matter.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow... I didn't think they were IN NJ.??

http://www.flyingsquirrels.com/Rangemaps/nfs_map_usa.html

But of course, I COULD be wrong!

DM


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

DangerMouse said:


> Wow... I didn't think they were IN NJ.??
> 
> http://www.flyingsquirrels.com/Rangemaps/nfs_map_usa.html
> 
> ...


 
You were looking at the wrong one:laughing:

Click on the southern variety.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

SOUTH New Jersey? I shoulda known.....

DM


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Definitely a flying squirrel.
Two years ago Christmas night this little fellow came for a visit. Luckily we caught him before the dogs did.
He looks browner than yours. 
We kept him for a couple of months during the worst of the cold weather and let him go in March.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

DangerMouse said:


> SOUTH New Jersey? I shoulda known.....:laughing::thumbsup:
> 
> DM


 You got it.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Flying squirrel, red squirrel, grey squirrel- whatever- all can be skun and charco broiled and eaten. Just dont wait too longf before skinning it.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

liquidvw said:


> I catch a lot of mice in the barn and in the garage. Once in a while I catch one in the attic. Yesterday, I got this in a mouse trap. What is it?


Dinner.


----------

